# chromoly vs aluminum



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

I have a question. I went riding today with my buddy that just bought a chase. I have a ritual and thought it was a little heavy, then I rode his and its way lighter and I like that. 

I searched and couldnt come up with what Im looking for. Would I be better off selling my frame and getting something like a used p1, or looking for a lighter chromoly frame. 

Im 200lbs and a total noob jumping small stuff. I hear people saying aluminum will break but I dont jump big enough to do much damage. My bike is also running 24s and I totally liked his 26s better.

On that note, anyone want to trade frames and bottom brakets, lol!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Both materials have their strengths and drawbacks.

Aluminum:
-Pros: for the same strength it will usually come lighter than it's steel brethren, much stiffer material(can be good or bad), does not corrode
Cons: harder to weld, cannot be welded again if it cracks unless heat treated(6061 only, 7005 is fine), not as cush of a ride as steel, tends to catastrophically fail(can also crack or bend, crack is more likely)

Steel(aka chromoly, it's all the same, it's a steel alloy)
Pro: A more cush ride, tends to absorb and dampen vibration and shocks, tends to bend rather than break(though breakage can occur), it looks nicer on a frame IMO. easier to weld
Cons: Will be slightly heavier no matter what, rusts


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Dude...some steel frames are up to 2 KG lighter than aluminium bikes. Take the GT Chucker, its 15,6 KG!!! fíng heavy compared to a...blk mrkt riot bike, which is chromo and weighs 12.5 KG... pretty light. Weight isn't so much of an issue since both are about the same, just depends on the price.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

it seems this subject comes up alot
each frame has its limitations
i imagine if you found a good aluminum frame it would last forever if you dont abuse it
and the same with chromoly. if you dont abuse you bikes either would be fine
but then again why get aluminum just because you think its lighter when there are plenty of chomoly frames that are lighter than some aluminum frames
the atomlab gi is under 6 lbs and pretty reasonable price


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

-.---.- said:


> Dude...some steel frames are up to 2 KG lighter than aluminium bikes. Take the GT Chucker, its 15,6 KG!!! fíng heavy compared to a...blk mrkt riot bike, which is chromo and weighs 12.5 KG... pretty light. Weight isn't so much of an issue since both are about the same, just depends on the price.


The build is what makes it heavy. What Snaky is saying is that for equal strength, steel is heavier than aluminum. You can build up any frame as heavy or as light as you need/want/can afford. This has nothing to do with frame weight, or if one should get steel or alum.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Comparing built bike weights to one another is not a fair comparison unless both have identical builds. A complete bike's weight may not be any indication of the frame weight.

Comparing two bikes that are also at rather different ends of the spectrum is also rather pointless.

Aluminum does corrode. A thin layer of aluminum oxide forms but it does not corrode any further.

Some cromo frames are heat treated. Re-welding will change the temper of the metal. It would need to be heat treated again. The same goes for aluminum.


----------



## Ryan! (Sep 19, 2007)

Im pretty sure my GT Chucker isn't 15 kgs! I will check it out though!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Comparing built bike weights to one another is not a fair comparison unless both have identical builds. A complete bike's weight may not be any indication of the frame weight.
> 
> Comparing two bikes that are also at rather different ends of the spectrum is also rather pointless.
> 
> ...


I miswrote that, I meant that aluminum does not corrode in a destructive manner, the thin layer of aluminum oxyde is actually harder and stronger than the rest, but once it's there, the oxydation does not go any further, whereas steel will, in time, rust all the way through.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

it is f**king heavy though. really really heavy


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

cost is a matter. Im thinking a p1 frame compared to my ritual. Im thinking about just doing what I can with components while giving my current frame a slight thrashing. Eventually Ill get a lighter chromo like a top or such.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

The top is considered one of the more heavier steel frames isn't it? 6.5lbs or something like that.


----------



## Ryan! (Sep 19, 2007)

the_godfather said:


> it is f**king heavy though. really really heavy


yup, but still too light for my liking..


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

trevorh said:


> The top is considered one of the more heavier steel frames isn't it? 6.5lbs or something like that.


hmm maybe not, it does look clean tough.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

steel can take more direct impacts and grindage than aluminum.

I don't like the chase.


----------

